# Digital Makeup Mannequin Feedback



## westy5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey everyone,*

* I am creating a digital mannequin makeup web tool that allows people to*try different makeup and hair combinations and*ideas on different skin tones. 

This is*very much a work in progress, but I would love some suggestions so I can know what to develop next. Thanks in advance.*

The site is at lolliup.com


----------



## Naeira (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I checked out the site. I think the idea is great, it would be nice if you could see all the colors available before clicking. And different hairstyles, lip and eye options would be nice too
Good luck


----------



## westy5 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks, Naeira. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sigint (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow! How cool! I love trying on new looks, and experimenting with makeup. It would be interesting to see what the site can offer. Well, now I'm taking makeup courses myself and I use everything I've learned on myself. I especially like to highlight my lips. Red, purple, black - my prefered colors . However, my mother does not like this hobby. So when I go to her, I always do the most natural makeup. I love using lip liner, and the best, high-quality and persistent for me is the eyeliner from Jonteblu.


----------

